# I giovani...



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

E' in fondo una nuova categoria, nuova nel senso che fino a 40-50 anni fa non esisteva, eppure tutti in qualche modo a prenderla a riferimento, a prestarle attenzione, spesso a cercare di adeguarsi a loro.

In fondo anche l'adolescenza, e prima di essa l'esser bambino son categorie abbastanza recenti, se si pensa che fino a poco più di un secolo fa non esistevano praticamente i bambini nel senso di persone dedite solo al gioco e all'apprendimento, perchè fin da piccoli tutti, chi più chi meno e salvo i figli dei benestanti che erano la minima parte, iniziavano a lavorare fin da piccoli, come del resto avviene tuttora per i tre quarti della popolazione mondiale.

Non è che si creano queste categorie per incasellarle e alla fine riuscire a delimitarle e controllarle?


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' in fondo una nuova categoria, nuova nel senso che fino a 40-50 anni fa non esisteva, eppure tutti in qualche modo a prenderla a riferimento, a prestarle attenzione, spesso a cercare di adeguarsi a loro.
> 
> In fondo anche l'adolescenza, e prima di essa l'esser bambino son categorie abbastanza recenti, se si pensa che fino a poco più di un secolo fa non esistevano praticamente i bambini nel senso di persone dedite solo al gioco e all'apprendimento, perchè fin da piccoli tutti, chi più chi meno e salvo i figli dei benestanti che erano la minima parte, iniziavano a lavorare fin da piccoli, come del resto avviene tuttora per i tre quarti della popolazione mondiale.
> 
> Non è che si creano queste categorie per incasellarle e alla fine riuscire a delimitarle e controllarle?


Non lo so se è una necessità dettata da volontà di controllo. Ma certo è che la categoria dei giovani è sempre esistita, anche nell'antichità, per esigenze di difesa e produzione; le altre categorie, donne vecchi, e bambini erano ad essa subordinate .
Oggi credo sia un' esigenza soprattutto dettata dai consumi e dal mercato.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo so se è una necessità dettata da volontà di controllo. Ma certo è che la categoria dei giovani è sempre esistita, anche nell'antichità, per esigenze di difesa e produzione; le altre categorie, donne vecchi, e bambini erano ad essa subordinate .
> Oggi credo sia un' esigenza soprattutto dettata dai consumi e dal mercato.


Che sia sempre esistita è un conto, che venisse riconosciuta ad essa un "valore", proprie peculiarità e specificità è un altro.

In fondo è solo dalla fine degli anni '60 che i giovani "possono" dir la loro contando di venir ascoltati.

Se si pensa alle famiglie fino a metà del secolo scorso, non si metteva in discussione quel che il paterfamilias asseriva (bastava un suo "è così perchè lo dico io"), i figli dovevano chiedere quasi il permesso se volevano interloquire con gli adulti....oggi se va bene siam noi genitori che dobbiamo quasi chiedere il permesso a loro per dir la nostra! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo ha comportato la messa in discussione dell'autorità paterna (intesa come genitoriale) con conseguente obbligo di esplicare ai giovani i perchè si deve fare in un modo e non in un altro...quindi maggiori responsabilità e capacità di far valere principi che una volta si davano per assodati e non doverosi di esplicazione.

In definitiva la grossa diversità col passato è che oggi i giovani scelgono e vogliono far valere le loro scelte.

Noi adulti siam pronti a questo confronto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che sia sempre esistita è un conto, che venisse riconosciuta ad essa un "valore", proprie peculiarità e specificità è un altro.
> 
> In fondo è solo dalla fine degli anni '60 che i giovani "possono" dir la loro contando di venir ascoltati.
> 
> ...


Tutto sta nel poter avere una faccia (vita) da poter mostrare...


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto sta nel poter avere una faccia (vita) da poter mostrare...


Già.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2008)

A volte credo che i giovani non dovrebbero poter fare le loro scelte... o se si se lo devono conquistare il diritto.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A volte credo che i giovani non dovrebbero poter fare le loro scelte... o se si se lo devono conquistare il diritto.













O per lo meno...non così liberamente, contando quasi sempre su qualcuno che gli para il...parabile!


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> O per lo meno...non così liberamente, contando quasi sempre su qualcuno che gli para il...parabile!


Ma infatti io penso che il ruolo del genitore dovrebbe essere un pò antipaticamente ostativo. Porre dei limiti è uno sporco lavoro, e qualcuno deve pur farlo. E chi se non colui che ama di più? un genitore che ama i suoi figli deve ricoprire il ruolo scomodo del guastafeste.
I giovani non possono affrontare lo scontro generazionale (salutare ed indispensabile), perchè nessuno vuole stare in questa o quella generazione: è pieno di babbioni ridicoli addobbati da ventenni. Tutti finti giovani, di corpo e di mente.
Per fare i genitori, occorre smettere di fare i figli.
Io non lo vorrei un padre coglione che mi cita J. Morrison, o una madre deficiente che si concia come Madonna.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti io penso che il ruolo del genitore dovrebbe essere un pò antipaticamente ostativo. Porre dei limiti è uno sporco lavoro, e qualcuno deve pur farlo. E chi se non colui che ama di più? un genitore che ama i suoi figli deve ricoprire il ruolo scomodo del guastafeste.
> I giovani non possono affrontare lo scontro generazionale (salutare ed indispensabile), perchè nessuno vuole stare in questa o quella generazione: è pieno di babbioni ridicoli addobbati da ventenni. Tutti finti giovani, di corpo e di mente.
> Per fare i genitori, occorre smettere di fare i figli.
> Io non lo vorrei un padre coglione che mi cita J. Morrison, o una madre deficiente che si concia come Madonna.


Concordo infatti quello che fotte e' quella grande fesseria del genitore-amico...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2008)

Che poi io sono stata una grande disgraziata come figlia


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *A volte credo che i giovani non dovrebbero poter fare le loro scelte...* o se si se lo devono conquistare il diritto.


 Perchè...? Tu immagino le avrai fatte no? Io credo che oggi il loro problema, se problema c'è,  è nel non avere il coraggio di farle, semmai.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè...? Tu immagino le avrai fatte no? Io credo che oggi il loro problema, se problema c'è,  è nel non avere il coraggio di farle, semmai.


Le ho fatte ma mi son costate lotte con i miei genitori... e ho preso pure la mia sana passata di colpi...

Per giunta alcune scelte non mi sarebbero state permesse... lasciare la scuola per esempio... non andare all'universita'... fumare col consenso dei miei...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I miei erano l'autorita' a cui dovevo rendere conto... se non fosse stato per la paura del giudizio dell'autorita' ora sarei una barbona


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè...? Tu immagino le avrai fatte no? Io credo che oggi il loro problema, se problema c'è, è nel non avere il coraggio di farle, semmai.


Veramente il coraggio, o meglio l'incoscenza di fare cose sbagliare, ce la hanno, eccome!!! 
Ad esempio il figlio ventiquatrenne di una mia collega, giorni fa è finito in galera 2 giorni. Rissao e resistenza a pubblico ufficiale.
Ma si è comportato come se la responsabilità fosse dei genitori, che si sentono colpevoli di non essere stati abbastanza severi!!!
Ora...è il colmo che uno così, che non ha voluto nè lavorare, nè studiare, faccia lo smargiasso attribuendo agli altri la causa del proprio fallimento.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' in fondo una nuova categoria, nuova nel senso che fino a 40-50 anni fa non esisteva, eppure tutti in qualche modo a prenderla a riferimento, a prestarle attenzione, spesso a cercare di adeguarsi a loro.
> 
> In fondo anche l'adolescenza, e prima di essa l'esser bambino son categorie abbastanza recenti, se si pensa che fino a poco più di un secolo fa non esistevano praticamente i bambini nel senso di persone dedite solo al gioco e all'apprendimento, perchè fin da piccoli tutti, chi più chi meno e salvo i figli dei benestanti che erano la minima parte, iniziavano a lavorare fin da piccoli, come del resto avviene tuttora per i tre quarti della popolazione mondiale.
> 
> * Non è che si creano queste categorie per incasellarle e alla fine riuscire a delimitarle e controllarle?*


Fai attenzione alla pubblicita' ... e' quasi tutta impregnata sui giovani ... e' la categoria facile da raggirare, lo stesso vale per i piu' piccoli.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le ho fatte ma mi son costate lotte con i miei genitori... e ho preso pure la mia sana passata di colpi...
> 
> Per giunta alcune scelte non mi sarebbero state permesse... lasciare la scuola per esempio... non andare all'universita'... fumare col consenso dei miei...
> 
> ...


ah ok... certo, la scelta per essere possibilmente responsabile, dovrebbe sempre derivare da un qulache tipo di "lotta"... con i genitori quando sei adolescente, con te stesso se sei adulto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente il coraggio, o meglio l'incoscenza di fare cose sbagliare, ce la hanno, eccome!!!
> *Ad esempio il figlio ventiquatrenne di una mia collega, giorni fa è finito in galera 2 giorni. Rissao e resistenza a pubblico ufficiale.*
> Ma si è comportato come se la responsabilità fosse dei genitori, che si sentono colpevoli di non essere stati abbastanza severi!!!
> Ora...è il colmo che uno così, che non ha voluto nè lavorare, nè studiare, faccia lo smargiasso attribuendo agli altri la causa del proprio fallimento.


Mi sa che diamo significati diversi alla parola "scelta".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente il coraggio, o meglio l'incoscenza di fare cose sbagliare, ce la hanno, eccome!!!
> Ad esempio il figlio ventiquatrenne di una mia collega, giorni fa è finito in galera 2 giorni. Rissao e resistenza a pubblico ufficiale.
> Ma si è comportato come se la responsabilità fosse dei genitori, che si sentono colpevoli di non essere stati abbastanza severi!!!
> Ora...è il colmo che uno così, che non ha voluto nè lavorare, nè studiare, faccia lo smargiasso attribuendo agli altri la causa del proprio fallimento.


 Forse ha "ragione" lui ...se ha dovuto farsi arrestare a 22 anni per trovare qualcuno che gli ponesse dei limiti e gli imponesse qualcosa.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ok... certo, la scelta per essere possibilmente responsabile, dovrebbe sempre derivare da un qulache tipo di "lotta"... con i genitori quando sei adolescente, con te stesso se sei adulto.



Suona  come una cosa vecchia come il cucco pero' per me e' cosi'... prima di fare una scelta bisogna rispondere a una serie di perche'... se questo non avviene si fanno un sacco di cazzate


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che diamo significati diversi alla parola "scelta".


Non ho parlato di scelte. Ma di cose. E poi nella rissa ci si è trovato...perchè ha scelto un certo tipo di vita : è l'amante di una donna sposata, il cui marito ha voluto vendicarsi. E' una scelta, se vogliamo. E' comunque una vicenda lunga a spiegarsi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suona come una cosa vecchia come il cucco pero' per me e' cosi'... *prima di fare una scelta bisogna rispondere a una serie di perche'*... se questo non avviene si fanno un sacco di cazzate


 Ma non è per niente vecchia come il cucco... semmai è alla base di ogni vera scelta!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suona come una cosa vecchia come il cucco pero' per me e' cosi'... prima di fare una scelta bisogna rispondere a una serie di perche'... se questo non avviene si fanno un sacco di cazzate


Infatti il punto che si diceva prima è proprio quello...una volta i perchè si chiedevano ai figli che dovevano motivare il voler fare un certo tipo di scelta....ora son i genitori a dover motivare il perchè no a un diniego... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Prova a dire a un figlio/a  "No, perchè lo dico io!"...alla maggior parte di noi sarebbe bastato e avanzato per lasciar perdere...


----------



## Old disperso (2 Ottobre 2008)

io ho 21 anni e fino a quando mio padre è stato in casa bastava un'occhiata per farmi letteralmente cacare sotto.

La nostra società impone ritmi molto frenetici e questo fa anche si che all'affetto e alla presenza di un genitore si sostituiscano cellulari scarpe e quant'altro, facendo si che il ragazzo cresca con l'idea che tutto gli è dovuto e senza una minima idea di sacrificio o di "rispetto per l'autorità".


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che sia sempre esistita è un conto, che venisse riconosciuta ad essa un "valore", proprie peculiarità e specificità è un altro.
> 
> In fondo è solo dalla fine degli anni '60 che i giovani "possono" dir la loro contando di venir ascoltati.
> 
> ...



Una volta ho sentito uno psicologo che diceva che bisognava rispondere proprio così ai figli. Mi pare che sia "una tendenza" della psicologia moderna.
Non mi ricordo tutto il discorso ma praticamente diceva che non bisogna dare ai figli nessuna giustificazione delle nostre decisioni perché è peggio.
Alla fine, secondo questo psicologo, i nostri genitori ci avevano educato nel modo giusto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una volta ho sentito uno psicologo che diceva che bisognava rispondere proprio così ai figli. Mi pare che sia "una tendenza" della psicologia moderna.
> Non mi ricordo tutto il discorso ma praticamente diceva che non bisogna dare ai figli nessuna giustificazione delle nostre decisioni perché è peggio.
> Alla fine, secondo questo psicologo, i nostri genitori ci avevano educato nel modo giusto.


 con i figli ci vuole l'autorevolezza dell'esempio e non l'autorità ottusa e gratuita.
un dialogo rassicurante che li faccia sentire protetti e spronati all'indipendenza allo stesso tempo. non è facile ma ne vale la pena


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti il punto che si diceva prima è proprio quello...una volta i perchè si chiedevano ai figli che dovevano motivare il voler fare un certo tipo di scelta....ora son i genitori a dover motivare il perchè no a un diniego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il "no perché lo dico io" é autoritario e non autorevole, ma se si motiva in modo ragionevole ed esplicativo il no, forse il giovane non avrebbe tanta difficoltà di confronto con la generazione dei genitori. Spesso il vero errore non é trattarli da figli, da giovani o altro, ma il trattarli non in modo adulto e responsabile (che non é neppure da amico ma da persona che si rispetta).  
Perfino i bambini andrebbero trattati, nel limite della loro comprensione, come persone e non pupattoli da birignao...
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il "no perché lo dico io" é autoritario e non autorevole, ma se si motiva in modo ragionevole ed esplicativo il no, forse il giovane non avrebbe tanta difficoltà di confronto con la generazione dei genitori. Spesso il vero errore non é trattarli da figli, da giovani o altro, ma il trattarli non in modo adulto e responsabile (che non é neppure da amico ma da persona che si rispetta).
> *Perfino i bambini andrebbero trattati, nel limite della loro comprensione, come persone e non pupattoli da birignao*...
> Bruja


 dire che concordo è poco. con i bambini mi piace usare un linguaggio semplice ma adulto , non si capisce perché molti debbano trattarli da deficienti storpiando le parole .
ben vengano la dolcezza e la fantasia ma usate per insegnare loro, non per regredire noi...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti io penso che il ruolo del genitore dovrebbe essere un pò antipaticamente ostativo. Porre dei limiti è uno sporco lavoro, e qualcuno deve pur farlo. E chi se non colui che ama di più? un genitore che ama i suoi figli deve ricoprire il ruolo scomodo del guastafeste.
> I giovani non possono affrontare lo scontro generazionale (salutare ed indispensabile), perchè nessuno vuole stare in questa o quella generazione: è pieno di babbioni ridicoli addobbati da ventenni. Tutti finti giovani, di corpo e di mente.
> Per fare i genitori, occorre smettere di fare i figli.
> *Io non lo vorrei un padre coglione che mi cita J. Morrison*, o una madre deficiente che si concia come Madonna.


A me sarebbe piaciuto invece...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Il "no perché lo dico io" é autoritario e non autorevole*, ma se si motiva in modo ragionevole ed esplicativo il no, forse il giovane non avrebbe tanta difficoltà di confronto con la generazione dei genitori. Spesso il vero errore non é trattarli da figli, da giovani o altro, ma il trattarli non in modo adulto e responsabile (che non é neppure da amico ma da persona che si rispetta).
> Perfino i bambini andrebbero trattati, nel limite della loro comprensione, come persone e non pupattoli da birignao...
> Bruja


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me sarebbe piaciuto invece...


 
anche a me!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il *"no perché lo dico io" é autoritario e non autorevole, ma se si motiva in modo ragionevole ed esplicativo il no, forse il giovane non avrebbe tanta difficoltà di confronto con la generazione dei genitori*. Spesso il vero errore non é trattarli da figli, da giovani o altro, ma il trattarli non in modo adulto e responsabile (che non é neppure da amico ma da persona che si rispetta).
> Perfino i bambini andrebbero trattati, nel limite della loro comprensione, come persone e non pupattoli da birignao...
> Bruja


 Se ci si riferisce esclusivamente a figli adolescenti è vero che i no vanno motivati, ma per i bambini piccoli questo non si può sempre fare e spesso devono ubbidire sulla fiducia.
Certo la fiducia deriva dall'amore e dall'autorevolezza, ma può sempre capitare che il figlio "metta alla prova" e non sempre tutto si può, si deve motivare e il "perché te lo dico io" ha un suo valore.
E' imbarazzante vedere adulti che si giustificano con dei bimbetti di ogni decisione presa o del perché non si può fare un acquisto. Gli adulti sono adulti e si assumono delle responsabilità e per ciò stesso hanno il diritto di prendere delle decisioni.

Certo devono dimostrare di assumersi le responsabilità.


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)

*Il futuro....*

Avessi una figlia sarei severa con lei, perché oggi il mondo e crudele! Le insegnerei arti marziali per l’autodifesa e la obbligherei a fare sport. Cosi cresce con sani principi e magari meglio!

Mio figlio lo manderò a fare nuoto e arti marziali anche lui! Voglio che cresca sano e bene! 

A tutte due vieterò di fumare e ubriacarsi fino ai 18 anni! Poi se lo fanno di nascosto, meglio che si nascondono bene! Almeno cosi lo faranno di meno!

Ma vorrei essere una amica, vorrei che si confidano con me, e vorrei essere presente con una spalle su quale piangere! Voglio essere presente ma nello stesso tempo non soffocante!

Ma voglio che siano educati e pronti ad affrontare questo mondo contorto e difficile!

Voglio che siano felici!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ci si riferisce esclusivamente a figli adolescenti è vero che i no vanno motivati, ma per i bambini piccoli questo non si può sempre fare e spesso devono ubbidire sulla fiducia.
> Certo la fiducia deriva dall'amore e dall'autorevolezza, ma può sempre capitare che il figlio "metta alla prova" e non sempre tutto si può, si deve motivare e il "perché te lo dico io" ha un suo valore.
> E' imbarazzante vedere adulti che si giustificano con dei bimbetti di ogni decisione presa o del perché non si può fare un acquisto. Gli adulti sono adulti e si assumono delle responsabilità e per ciò stesso hanno il diritto di prendere delle decisioni.
> 
> Certo devono dimostrare di assumersi le responsabilità.


Sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ci si riferisce esclusivamente a figli adolescenti è vero che i no vanno motivati, ma per i bambini piccoli questo non si può sempre fare e spesso devono ubbidire sulla fiducia.
> Certo la fiducia deriva dall'amore e dall'autorevolezza, ma può sempre capitare che il figlio "metta alla prova" e non sempre tutto si può, si deve motivare e il "perché te lo dico io" ha un suo valore.
> *E' imbarazzante vedere adulti che si giustificano con dei bimbetti di ogni decisione pres*a o del perché non si può fare un acquisto. Gli adulti sono adulti e si assumono delle responsabilità e per ciò stesso hanno il diritto di prendere delle decisioni.
> 
> Certo devono dimostrare di assumersi le responsabilità.


 è verissimo ma perché "giustificano" e non motivano con fermezza.
anche ai più piccini se tu dici "non toccare il fuoco perché ti bruci" hai dato loro motivo per non rifarlo
i genitori di cui parli...e che noto sempre più spesso anch'io...mancano proprio di credibilità di fronte ai figli, per questo arrancano nelle giustificazioni


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Avessi una figlia sarei severa con lei, perché oggi il mondo e crudele! Le insegnerei arti marziali per l’autodifesa e la obbligherei a fare sport. Cosi cresce con sani principi e magari meglio!
> 
> *Mio figlio lo manderò a fare nuoto e arti marziali anche lui! Voglio che cresca sano e bene! *
> 
> ...


Quello che ho sottolineato son tutte prese di posizione che non condivido, proprio per i ragionamenti fatti fin qui.

Non è vietando, facendo far loro ciò che noi vogliamo che lo faranno, anzi, se è un desiderio nostro e non loro, si ribelleranno per principio.

Quanto all'esser loro amica...ne abbiam già abbondantemente parlato ed è quasi consenso unanime che sia profondamente errato perchè contrario al mantenere autorevolezza nei loro confronti.

La felicità....non puoi dargliela nè tu nè nessun altro...possono solo cercare di coinquistarsela loro!


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che ho sottolineato son tutte prese di posizione che non condivido, proprio per i ragionamenti fatti fin qui.
> 
> Non è vietando, facendo far loro ciò che noi vogliamo che lo faranno, anzi, se è un desiderio nostro e non loro, si ribelleranno per principio.
> 
> ...


Non sono perfetta! sono una mamma!

voglio indirizzargli a fare sport! perche chi fa sport vive piu sano! ma ovviamente non posso obbligarli! 

non vorrei che fumassero o bevono alcolici davanti a me perche secondo me facilità solo tutto. se non e permesso si fara di meno! penso?

voglio che siano felici, ma lo so che non sono io a decidere! ma posso decidere di volerlo!!!!

io non sono perfetta! per niente!

ma sono una mamma che ama suo figlio e vuole il meglio per lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Non sono perfetta! sono una mamma!
> 
> voglio indirizzargli a fare sport! perche chi fa sport vive piu sano! ma ovviamente non posso obbligarli!
> 
> ...


 Tutto prima dei sedicianni!?
Quando si dice "Sapesse! La mia vita è un romanzo!"


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto prima dei sedicianni!?
> Quando si dice "Sapesse! La mia vita è un romanzo!"


 yes


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bha ai miei tempi era  illegale lavorare prima dei 16 anni


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)




----------

